# LRFD vs ASD



## redrum (May 5, 2006)

Discuss


----------



## andrewd (May 5, 2006)

I believe the new steel manual will bring a resolution to this long lasting battle. I recently attended a seminar on the new manual and I believe the changes that have been incorporated into the ASD approach, and reviewing the examples which present both methods for each and every problem will prompt people to experiment with LRFD. I think people will eventually become familiar with both methods from using the new manual. I think the presentation of both methods is well done and brings together the two approaches.

Andy Douma, P.E., S.E.


----------

